# سؤال عن كورسات اريكسون



## elp14sma (29 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم


ارجو من الاخوه الاعزاء تلاجابه على سؤالي , هل هناك مركز معتمد لكورسات اريكسون ؟ لدي رغبه كبيره في دخول هذه الكورسات

شكرا على المساعده


----------

